# Intermediate Recurve sights ?



## JMartin589 (Jul 17, 2014)

The Avalon Tec One is a decent sight for the money. I've had two now, first the aluminium and then the new carbon model. Both are excellent.
Although I do recommend using blue loctite on all the grub screws as soon as you get it. They have a tendency to pop out.

Once that's solved the sight works great!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

The Avalon Tec One is indeed a pretty good sight, especially when you LocTite the screws. I have also been extremely impressed by the Sebastien Flute Velocity Pro, which is slightly more money than your desired price. I suspect the SF Velocity is the same sight with a slightly different extension and mounting bracket, which makes it less expensive (right at your $100 mark), but I've only handled the Velocity Pro. I've also heard really great things about the Fivics FV-100, but haven't handled one in person. The FV-100 looks like a cross between the Win&Win WS600 and the Cartel Mighty, but in my opinion it looks a little more refined than the Cartel.

-Kent W.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

There is a HUUUUGE difference between dual click and any cheaper sight. I would always go for a second hand dual click, I have one I bought second hand around 2005, and its still working as new.

I've seen people go for cheaper sights, like SF and basically waste their money, getting frustrated and quickly going for something proper. You can make do, but they just don't have the build quality of the proper sights.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Agree. I'm not sure there is such a thing as an intermediate sight. After you have been introduced to Olympic Recurve with an inexpensive sight, spending the money on a Dual Click, is easily justified. Even those wanting to save money would be better off, as the progression from intro sight, better sight, final sight, is more expensive than intro sight to quality sight. The bigger determinant in my mind is if you are going to stick around as an archer.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

williamskg6 said:


> The Avalon Tec One is indeed a pretty good sight, especially when you LocTite the screws. I have also been extremely impressed by the Sebastien Flute Velocity Pro, which is slightly more money than your desired price. I suspect the SF Velocity is the same sight with a slightly different extension and mounting bracket, which makes it less expensive (right at your $100 mark), but I've only handled the Velocity Pro. I've also heard really great things about the Fivics FV-100, but haven't handled one in person. The FV-100 looks like a cross between the Win&Win WS600 and the Cartel Mighty, but in my opinion it looks a little more refined than the Cartel.
> 
> -Kent W.


The SF Velocity (the lesser expensive one, not the Pro) is an excellent sight (workmanship, quality of components) for the money. But the big rub is that the extension bar has its flat side on the wrong side (non arrow side), and the mount won't permit just rotating the extension bar 180degrees. Which means you can't use an AAE extension bar clicker with it - very irritating if the sight was intended for young archers who need the extension bar clicker to accommodate wider arrow length ranges as they grow.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

lksseven said:


> The SF Velocity (the lesser expensive one, not the Pro) is an excellent sight (workmanship, quality of components) for the money. But the big rub is that the extension bar has its flat side on the wrong side (non arrow side), and the mount won't permit just rotating the extension bar 180degrees. Which means you can't use an AAE extension bar clicker with it - very irritating if the sight was intended for young archers who need the extension bar clicker to accommodate wider arrow length ranges as they grow.


We have had that happen in our program. It is a careless design, in my opinion. Every young Olympic Recurve archer we have starts with an extension mounted clicker. That particular sight is not an option at all.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

midwayarcherywi said:


> We have had that happen in our program. It is a careless design, in my opinion. Every young Olympic Recurve archer we have starts with an extension mounted clicker. That particular sight is not an option at all.


I made my own clicker extension flat that can use the Beiter clicker, but it makes the bow too heavy for slightly built youths, regardless of their shooting ability. Aaargh.


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

midwayarcherywi said:


> The bigger determinant in my mind is if you are going to stick around as an archer.


Setting up for 18m indoors for winter leagues again. Going Olympic recurve this year. and need to replace some gear I sold. Not looking for a rattle trap. If I drop my plans for a Doinker Avancee. I could get a much better sight. But have no real need for it. 

I could choose to use my black and green 36" X7 long rod again and spend more on the sight. Or get the Doinker at LAS and Mighty at Alterative. 

Like everyone,(the day after) usually want what I did not buy. Or it go's on sale!


----------



## dmacey (Mar 27, 2015)

I agree with the others that there kind of isn't any such thing as a $100 sight. I've personally also tried to find one over the years and failed.

I second the Shibuya dual-click suggestion as pretty much the minimum that can be spent and still have fun out at the range. And heck, Sung Hyun Park won her gold medal at the 2004 olympics with an aluminum version dual-click on her bow if that helps gain any confidence in it. I had a dual-click for a long time and the only reason I don't have it anymore is it got stolen. 

Resale is better on a good sight too in case you later need to upgrade, or get out of it, etc....

DM


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

zal said:


> There is a HUUUUGE difference between dual click and any cheaper sight. I would always go for a second hand dual click, I have one I bought second hand around 2005, and its still working as new.
> 
> I've seen people go for cheaper sights, like SF and basically waste their money, getting frustrated and quickly going for something proper. You can make do, but they just don't have the build quality of the proper sights.


That's why I lean more towards a sight without a piece of threaded rod. I had a good blue anodized K-sight , when they were a respected product 30 years ago. And was happy with it. I never tried a carbon extension or lighter long rod yet.


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

dmacey said:


> I agree with the others that there kind of isn't any such thing as a $100 sight. I've personally also tried to find one over the years and failed.
> 
> I second the Shibuya dual-click suggestion as pretty much the minimum that can be spent and still have fun out at the range.
> 
> DM


I know I want better than my old Accura 3000 was. Headache is not the word. Needed thread sealers bad. 

I started this thread knowing I was chasing something that might not be popular choice. 

And be informative to lower budgeted archers. Hearing others horror stories can stop bad choices.


----------



## Last_Bastion (Dec 5, 2013)

I used the X spot all this season and it does pretty good. The only thing about it is that the windage block (at least on mine) wasn't machined quite right and it rattled on every shot. It never moved or caused any problems with my shooting but is a little annoying. That being said, for the money I think it's the best value to get a micro click sight without going for Shibuya or Sure-Loc.


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

Last_Bastion said:


> I used the X spot all this season and it does pretty good. The only thing about it is that the windage block (at least on mine) wasn't machined quite right and it rattled on every shot. It never moved or caused any problems with my shooting but is a little annoying. That being said, for the money I think it's the best value to get a micro click sight without going for Shibuya or Sure-Loc.


Thanks, I would have issues with any rattling. Having used numbered dials without any clicks before is not unknown to me. I would not consider any sight without numbered dials.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

lksseven said:


> I made my own clicker extension flat that can use the Beiter clicker, but it makes the bow too heavy for slightly built youths, regardless of their shooting ability. Aaargh.
> 
> View attachment 2906450


Problems with those types of sight (IIRC they are all pretty much Arc Systeme copies), is the screw holding sight pin in place. They have tried to beefen it up in every new version, but it always seems to get loose and fail at some point. That one is probably the best version of those types of sights, but getting one you need to keep your fingers crossed that the tolerances of that locking screw are tight or it will be a nightmare.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

zal said:


> Problems with those types of sight (IIRC they are all pretty much Arc Systeme copies), is the screw holding sight pin in place. They have tried to beefen it up in every new version, but it always seems to get loose and fail at some point. That one is probably the best version of those types of sights, but getting one you need to keep your fingers crossed that the tolerances of that locking screw are tight or it will be a nightmare.


Yes. I got this sight as a range sight for kids to experiment with - mostly on bows in the 15-20lb draw weight range. It's a definite step up from the $40 sights in quality and fitment - but that extension bar/mount design is just a total fail.


----------



## ehartunian (May 2, 2013)

I have the X-spot as well and it is pretty decent for under $100. My windage block works loose, so I think this weekend I will loctite it. I have just gotten into the habit of checking it every time I walk to the target to pull arrows.


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

Anyone have any thoughts on the Cartel Activa Carbon Sight ?


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

lksseven said:


> The SF Velocity (the lesser expensive one, not the Pro) is an excellent sight (workmanship, quality of components) for the money. But the big rub is that the extension bar has its flat side on the wrong side (non arrow side), and the mount won't permit just rotating the extension bar 180degrees. Which means you can't use an AAE extension bar clicker with it - very irritating if the sight was intended for young archers who need the extension bar clicker to accommodate wider arrow length ranges as they grow.


Yuck! I had no idea. Well, that one gets a negative mark in my book. Still, the Velocity Pro is pretty nice. I did make a 3D printed adapter for standard oriented sight bars to attach a regular magnetic rod clicker to a sight. It wouldn't be hard to change it for the opposite orientation to bail out people who have those sights. Too bad SF decided to go that route.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

lksseven said:


> I made my own clicker extension flat that can use the Beiter clicker, but it makes the bow too heavy for slightly built youths, regardless of their shooting ability. Aaargh.


A little off-topic, but this is what I made for the Midas magnetic rod clicker. 3D printed. Very, very lightweight. Unfortunately I didn't draw it up for a backwards oriented sight bar, but I certainly could if it'd help people out. It definitely does not work with a bladed clicker though.








As for the Cartel sights in general, I've seen enough people that have problems with them that I personally will steer clear. I'd rather buy a used Toxonics or Chek-It, provided it was in good shape and a decent model.


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

I don't like the SF sights, while they have gotten the extension turned around the "right way" now (it used to be flipped backwards where you couldn't use standard extension mount hardware), I thought the aperture design was awful. At least when I had one you have a hand screw attached to the aperture, which is then put into and out of the bracket in the slide. This makes it easy to dismantle but over time the screw wouldn't stay and the aperture would come loose middle of ends which gave you the choice of neurotically checking every shot/end or unwittingly shooting with a drooping sight.

To me you'd be better off with even a cheap knock off of the dual click -- anything where the aperture is instead within a solid block that stays where it's supposed to -- than using the SF. That lasted one indoor season and before it was over I made it my mission to find a replacement. I bought the dual click, problem solved. I now worry about whether I have it set right as opposed to base reliability.


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

Well, after winning a 50/50 at a bingo my wife drrrruuuggg me to. I took some solid advice and got a W&W WS600 LH Silver. I had no idea how light todays sights are.

After looking the net over for reviews on lower cost sights. Going with a better sight was a smart choice.

By shear chance I got to see Gordy on his last day at Lancaster. He is retired as of 4 pm today. 30+ years. The only face I knew still working the pro shop when I started shooting again. It will not be the same, he welcomed a lot of customers by name for many years. 









I should add the Avalon Tec Carbon and Cartel Mighty looked to be better buys under $100 at Alternative.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Astroguy said:


> Well, after winning a 50/50 at a bingo my wife drrrruuuggg me to. I took some solid advice and got a W&W WS600 LH Silver. I had no idea how light todays sights are.


I love my WS-600, and yes, it's really lightweight. It just feels extremely well made and works great. I think it's a much better value than a Dual Click.

Great choice! Enjoy!

-Kent W.


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for the help everyone. Closing thread


----------

